# whats it worth? please help!! 69 gto



## sx455raidercelticfan (Jul 16, 2010)

hi every1 ive been tring 2 see this car for 3 weeks, its my friends grandmas shes the original owner and its been sittn in her garage for many years, my friend just took the pics for me when she got out the hospital, the car has original paint and 60k original miles, around what would this car be worth?? and what options will make it worth more?? would i be better off buying a restored gto or a original?? thanks 4 the help


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

I can't give you a figure....but if I were you and I had the money I would buy it right now....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

:agree That car is worth more than you think, original unmolested with hub caps, wow! Where is the car from, is it rust free? Cars are only original once.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Does it come with the mattress and those hwat seat covers??


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Holy schnikes, I'd be buying that asap. Maybe you can make a trade. Tell grandma that she can live with you instead of being put in the nursing home.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

FYI, it's a '68 not a '69........ If I were you, I would try and make a deal with granny ASAP......


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

if it's a 69, the rear bumper has been changed at one point or another.

helluva find. someone would gladly hand her a suitcase full of cash if it's all original (which it looks to be).

your best bet... say you'd really love to have the car, you'll never sell it and will keep her going as long as you possibly can. see what your friend's grandmother says. basically, you're sitting on something that's worth more than you can (reasonably) part with. ask her what she wants for it because if it get's appraised, you're looking at dropping some serious $$$$$


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

xcmac26 said:


> if it's a 69, the rear bumper has been changed at one point or another.


Check out the dash, wing windows. Also rear quarter marker(which is missing the GTO sticker. The deck lid does, however, have the GTO emblem)..... Looks like the vinyl on the roof has been removed and painted instead... Although, 2 tone paint was an option. Maybe this is what it would look like. I guess I've never seen one before(unless 2 tone would be the vinyl, not sure)....


----------



## sx455raidercelticfan (Jul 16, 2010)

there asking 16000 but need money bad, i was thinking about offering alot less, what do you guys think would be a good price 2 pay/offer? ive seen restored gto's sell for a little more than 16000

i dont know what factory the car was built at but its been in CA all its life

i still havent seen it in person i was sosposed 2 see it 3 weeks ago but his grandma got sick and went back into the hospital so i dont know if its rust free or not, its a CA car and his grandfather loved it b4 he passed so its been garaged a long time

i dont know much about gto's, so those hub caps are original?? i would of thought it would of had rallys, my friend must of been wrong about the year he also told me it was a 4 speed! 

is a survivor worth more than a restored gto??


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like a pretty nice car, I would'nt change a thing, maybe a respray in the factory color (black? how rare is that on a 68?) and make sure the brakes and suspension were up to snuff. LOVE the hubcaps. 

I got my grandmas car too, but it's an 83 Buick Riviera  Dang.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

IMO if you are really interested in buying this car you need to go see it in person with cash in hand. This car could dissappear if you low ball them and they entertain other offers. If it runs and isn't rusty thier price is not out of line at all.

A good solid original low mileage GTO is hard to find, very hard to find.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

sx455raidercelticfan said:


> there asking 16000 but need money bad, i was thinking about offering alot less, what do you guys think would be a good price 2 pay/offer? ive seen restored gto's sell for a little more than 16000
> 
> i dont know what factory the car was built at but its been in CA all its life
> 
> ...


Rally's were an option....... As far as survivor vs restored, depends on the condition of the survivor... As a whole, there are very few high end survivors out there. A properly restored GTO will bring more money. You also need to factor in how much you would have to spend to restore a GTO. You may spend more than it actually would be worth. In your case, it looks like you would have a great car with minimal $'s for a restoration IF it's rust free... JMO


----------



## sx455raidercelticfan (Jul 16, 2010)

i dont think the car has been put up for sale yet so i dont think its going anywhere anytime soon, i dont want 2 jump the gun i really dont know anything about gto's!! i never like 2 pay what a car is worth if its worth 15 i want to pay 8-9 so i win!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If its rustfree, which I think it is, at $16k you win. That is the ultimate "barnfind" car, or the one that got away that you talk about for the rest of your life, damn I should of bought that car. I was going to say if you can get it for $10K that would be a great deal, so you're 8-9K is what I would start at with cash in hand, and use the emotional angle stated earlier, I'll keep it forever. But, keep it forever or let one of us buy it.
We know GTO's and would all jump on it in a heartbeat whatever it takes. Just make sure it is a 242 vin code car and good luck. Maybe in Cali there are alot of nice old cars sitting around, but not the rest of America.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

ALKYGTO said:


> IMO if you are really interested in buying this car you need to go see it in person with cash in hand. *This car could dissappear if you low ball them and they entertain other offers. *If it runs and isn't rusty thier price is not out of line at all.
> 
> A good solid original low mileage GTO is hard to find, very hard to find.


I would heed what Alky said also............


----------



## old68goat (Aug 11, 2010)

The front vent windows and the rear bumper are 1968 GTO items, like the one I have and the new one I bought in Dec. 1967. $10-15 grand should get it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If I had an opportunity like that I'd rob a bank......


----------



## sx455raidercelticfan (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks you guys im going 2 get out there 2 see it in the next couple days, ill take pics of every where and if i dont get it ill post my friends number so 1 of you can try 2, ill keep you posted


----------



## sx455raidercelticfan (Jul 16, 2010)

well i just talked 2 my friend he said a family friend whos part of a gto club just told her the gto is worth more so now she wants 25, im going 2 pass im happy with my 70sx455 convert, if any1 is interested shoot me a pm or email and ill give you there number, the only thing she said they changed is the tires, and he said theres not rips under the seat covers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

sx455raidercelticfan said:


> ..... the only thing she said they changed is the tires, and he said theres not rips under the seat covers


Well, the seats might be alright, but there appears to be green duct tape on the center arm rest. And although the paint may be original, with the scrapes going down the passenger side and the trunk looking so drab the way it does, the car needs a repaint.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i havent seen many 68 model cars with clearcoat coming off. i expect it used to have a vinyl top also.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

still seems to be mostly unmolested though. maybe they can park it next to the $40,000 judge at the storage unit and see which one sells first.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

:agree Funny stuff shane!
I would be mad, $25K? Let them keep it, there just being greedy.. That car has been a shelf for years. It they thought it was worth that much they would of taken care of it. Don't worry, at $25K that car isn't going anywhere. I would still go take a look at it and see what it is, then just wait til times get hard for them and snag it up.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

man if i had known they only wanted 16k i would have been driving you to their door to buy it. I've spent that much fixing up my lemans, and it's still not quite where i want it to be (although i doubt she'll ever be exactly what i want)

25 is steep. bummer you missed out.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

But XC, your car is done for that money. That GTO is a project car, nice one, but everything on the car needs to be touched. Motor/tranny needs to come out for repaint of engine compartment. Chassis needs a clean up, new shocks, brakes, suspension, fix the rear quarter & a pro paint job with correct overspray... 
At $16K your still going to put another $10-$15K or more into it to make it fantastic. At $30K+ invested, what is it worth? I watched Mecum auction and really nice 66-7s were selling for mid $20s, but thats the economy right now.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
If the car was a good DD and was cosmeticly sound, it MAY be worth that much, but with soooo much needeing to be done, you could buy one already done for what they are asking.


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Make an offer you're comfortable with and let them know to call you if they change their minds. They may be thinking this is the retirement fund right now, but wait till they start putting up adds and every jerk in a 200 mile radius is calling and trying to low ball the crap out of them, or purposing crazy financing.

Let them know you'll give it a good home and thank them for their time.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, $16 K was on the high side of reasonable for this car and $25 K is stupid greedy money. For that price that car will be there for a while. 

Stupid "experts". That "Friend" of the family probably could'nt afford the $16 K to buy it himself so he told her it was worth more so no one else would buy it either.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

ALKYGTO said:


> Yeah, $16 K was on the high side of reasonable for this car and $25 K is stupid greedy money. For that price that car will be there for a while.
> 
> Stupid "experts". That "Friend" of the family probably could'nt afford the $16 K to buy it himself so he told her it was worth more so no one else would buy it either.


People play all kinds of tricks to better their chances of ending up with a car. My best buddy once told me that he frequently flags craigslist ads for cars he wants as spam so that fewer potential buyers will see the ad.

So I have to echo the advice of others in here. Put in an offer you can manage along with sincere sentiments for the car; let them come down when they have had enough Bravo Sierra.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Hell, $30K I'll sell you my Jury car, 66 Cloan project and throw in my 90 454 SS truck.. OK, or a storage shelf GTO with hubcaps. Hmmm, 2 of 3 of mine are nice, all run, 66 is at the body man now with a new motor. There's some perspective for you.. Oh, the Jury car isn't for sale lol, but money talks..


----------



## sx455raidercelticfan (Jul 16, 2010)

ill wait it out!! i told them id pay 8-12k it depends on the condition in person, motor trans, interior, doorpanels, body, etc. i just sold a 70chevelle ss 496 4speed in beautiful condition for less than there askn for a car thats needs work! ill keep you guys posted


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

496?? You meen 396?


----------



## sx455raidercelticfan (Jul 16, 2010)

Rukee said:


> 496?? You meen 396?


496 a stroked 454, cnc ported aluminum heads, 2.88 first gear trans, 323 rear gears, it was nasty!! major mid/top end


----------

